# Tampa Gorillas Cigars & Cards Herf from 7/19



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Just wanted to share a few photos from our monthly cigars and cards night. Scott (TripleF), myself and another brother-in-law all agreed that we should go ahead and try Scott's monthly cigars and cards night and we have managed to get together every month since about Feb. or March.

It usually is mostly family but have had friends join on occasion also. First game of Texas Holdem is $10 worth of cigars buy in. Winner chooses 1st Runner-up chooses 2nd. Winner selects 2 cigars runner-up one until all cigars are gone. Great time and we sure play hard for those smokes. 









Left to Right: Russ (rck70), Scott (TripleF), Me (Paul CBI_2), Dennis (joetownhound). Dennis also trying to be slick with the reach for chips. 










Next pic has Non-CS members that are family.










The three to the left of Russ are more bro-in-laws or Russ's uncles and the other one is a nephew, son of the bro-in-law with the shades.

The bro-in-law with the shades won and joetownhound was runner-up.

A great evening of smokes, cards and fellowship.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

How many friggin' pairs of sneakers do you guys own?


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Wow, that is a raggedy looking bunch 

Its a good thing we haven't shown the Cincinnati Area Crew :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

The Tampa Crew (read="Family") is gettin' big!


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

massphatness said:


> How many friggin' pairs of sneakers do you guys own?


:tpd:

No doubt.... I bet that ladder is to get up into the attic that is............ full of sneakers!

Good lookin crew there fellas!


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks like tons of fun, guys. Does it cost a pair of sneakers to join?


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Looks like tons of fun, guys. Does it cost a pair of sneakers to join?


Why yes, yes it does. :r

Handsome bunch of fellows ain't we!!


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

I didn't know you could get Yeungling in Florida.

Anyway, looks like fun!


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

TripleF said:


> Why yes, yes it does. :r
> 
> Handsome bunch of fellows ain't we!!


Will you take boat shoes ? I want to Join

My eyes, my eyes oh wait I must have dosed off and had a dream about seeing a buch of guys smoking in a garage calling themselves the Tampa Crew.

Wait I wasn't dreaming it is a great buch of BOTL doing what the Jungle tells them to do and that's having a bunch of Fun:chk:chk


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

sailchaser said:


> Will you take boat shoes ? I want to Join
> 
> My eyes, my eyes oh wait I must have dosed off and had a dream about seeing a buch of guys smoking in a garage calling themselves the Tampa Crew.
> 
> Wait I wasn't dreaming it is a great buch of BOTL doing what the Jungle tells them to do and that's having a bunch of Fun:chk:chk


YeahChris, we'll take boat shoes.....hek yeah man!!! Come on!!

*Tampa Crew.......*I like that. Glad I thought of that name


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

sailchaser said:


> Will you take boat shoes ? I want to Join
> 
> My eyes, my eyes oh wait I must have dosed off and had a dream about seeing a buch of guys smoking in a garage calling themselves the Tampa Crew.
> 
> Wait I wasn't dreaming it is a great buch of BOTL doing what the Jungle tells them to do and that's having a bunch of Fun:chk:chk


We aren't picky. We'll take any kind of shoes as long as you come ready to smoke. :ss


----------

